# No drop dowm menu after JB update



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

I just updated my phone to 1.8 JB ROM.
Worked OK, except that now at the top there is cisrcle with Icrossed and drop down menu does not work. I have the rest of notifications there - BT, Batt gauge, WIFI.
But can not drop down, and I use that continuously.
Any suggestions? Could not find how to fix this from Settings.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

I turned on Backup Assistant Plus and it fixed itself. Go figire.


----------

